# Klonopin - building tolerance and increasing daily dose



## Tommie (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi guys. In your experience, how long does it take before you start building a tolerance to your starting dose of Klonopin?

I'm currently on 0.75mg/day (only one week of use). It's helpful, but not quite enough. I want to ask for like 1.25mg/day. Is this going to start a never-ending cycle of building more tolerance and increasing my dose? Will I be able to hold steady at 1.25mg/day for a long time if this dose works for me?

Thanks!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

After a few raises in your meds you should level out.


----------



## rippled_beau (Jan 5, 2007)

I take clonzepam which is the genetic form for klonopin. I developed a tolerance and sometimes take 4mgs at a time. That is the only bad thing about benzo's. I am also on Efferor xr that is supposed to help with anxiety, but so far it has not helped. I suffer from PTSD. I am trying to find a natural alterative. I have heard of lithium oratate which is natural and works for anxiety , as well as depression.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Building up a tolerance to benzos is possible, but it's not at all typical.

Your dose right now is relatively low. Once you reach the level that is right for you you'll likely just stay at that level and fell that you have enough and not need to keep going ever higher.


----------



## MastaMel (Dec 21, 2006)

I would like to know more about this, as well. Any more insights?


----------



## paranoia (Mar 5, 2004)

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/for ... 60045.html

might help


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

Tommie said:


> Hi guys. In your experience, how long does it take before you start building a tolerance to your starting dose of Klonopin?
> I'm currently on 0.75mg/day (only one week of use). It's helpful, but not quite enough. I want to ask for like 1.25mg/day. Is this going to start a never-ending cycle of building more tolerance and increasing my dose? Will I be able to hold steady at 1.25mg/day for a long time if this dose works for me?


its not a never ending cycle of tolerance build up. most people reach a certain point (for me it's 1.5mg) where they don't need to increase their dose for a long time. your dose is relatively low to be feeling any of the effects to their full potential, but if 1.25 ends up working for you then it might be a dose that you will be able to stay on for awhile


----------



## paranoia (Mar 5, 2004)

> most people reach a certain point (for me it's 1.5mg) where they don't need to increase their dose for a long time.


 I agree with that statement. Like finding your therapeutic dose, not tolerance increasing.


----------



## scotthallkevinnash (Dec 19, 2006)

Ive been on up to 2mg a day as needed and I certainly feel a tolerance. What I mean by this is that the initial "cognitive" effects dissappeared within days. The sedation, sleepiness, and anti anxiety effects seemed to dissappear within days of my first use. However, later I decided to discontinue use for 2 days and all of those old anxiety thoughts came back. My conclusions from this is that at first benzo's are extremely effective and you can notice this on a conscious level but after this wears off there is a sub conscious level of anxiety relief in terms of anxiety provoking thoughts not appearing anymore.


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

Im supposed to take 3 mg a day seperately but i take them all at once and i hardly experience any sedating effects. I actually took 5 mg today and felt pretty normal.


----------

